# Is my top filter's size enough for my tank?



## hproxy07 (3 mo ago)

*Tank Size: 75 gal.

Top Filter Details: *
Power: 18W
Output L/H: 1800
Volume H/max: 1.8M
Flow Tray Volume: 4.9L
Base Length: 44.5cm - 72cm


















Additional question: is it okay if I remove the aeriation that comes with the filter? (I removed the tube that comes with the filter as seen from the photos above). Will the water coming down from the top filter be suffecient as aeriation?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome!
What is the brand? Never seen one like that. It looks as though the powerhead is what helps with the filter. Best filtration is overturns 8 times an hour.


----------



## hproxy07 (3 mo ago)

susankat said:


> Welcome!
> What is the brand? Never seen one like that. It looks as though the powerhead is what helps with the filter. Best filtration is overturns 8 times an hour.


hello! the brand is called Black Knight, the one I have is the biggest one they have


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I just watched a video on it, yes, the powerhead has to be used as that is how the water is pumped up to the filter.


----------



## hproxy07 (3 mo ago)

susankat said:


> I just watched a video on it, yes, the powerhead has to be used as that is how the water is pumped up to the filter.


i understand, will do that. thank you!


----------

